# Who are pbdogs.com?



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about pbdogs.com? 

They said they are:
The bbb for dog breeders
Guarantee up to 10 years
X-rays on puppies to determine if the pup has hip dysplasia

But,

They can't give the website of the breeder but they can contact the breeder. So they conference the breeder and in turn I asked the breeder about their website and she said she is not allowed to give the website. Then I asked about the OFA but the breeder said both parents came from Germany and there is no OFA in Germany.

So, I am very suspicious. I google searched the website but I can't reviews on them.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't touch anything off that site with a 10 foot pole... I would not be comfortable purchasing a puppy without being able to have contact with the breeder. This, IMO, is just a large scale internet pet shop.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

And although they do not have OFA in Germany, I believe they do an A stamp. If this dog is truly from Germany, the parents would not have been allowed to breed without a passing score (Someone with more knowledge can step in a correct me at anytime if this is untrue).They should be able to give you this information. Everything about this sounds fishy. I am sorry, but I would run away as quick as possible!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Why would you want to get a puppy via 3rd party? 
LLC = *Limited LIABILITY Company *


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I like how they use the "Adopt me now" option, but you've got to pay $1000+ for that adoption.

There are much better options out there. Go somewhere else.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd stay away from that. I would never buy a puppy without meeting the breeder first and knowing where my pup is coming from! Plus the prices for them are way too high... especially considering where they are coming from. I doubt any well respected breeder would even agree to sell their litters like this.


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

It was definitely a red flag when they did not want to give me the kennel name or the breeder's website.

I was google searching for a breeder close to us and found the website.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Are you related to this kennel in anyway? 

Hundenhaus K9 Working German Shepherds


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

If you google it, there are complaints ALL over the place about them.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I would never ever buy a pup from a company like that for ethical reasons.

You don't know if your pup comes from a puppy mill. Even if you get the perfect pup for your wishes, it has been at the expenses of his parent languish in who knows what conditions.

the truth is good breeders want to know where their pups end up, they want to see them grow up and evaluate how they develop and to know if they are fine, are loved and well cared and to know their achievements. Both for the safety of the pup and to evaluate their own breeding program. No good breeder wants its name "hidden" nor give their pups away through a third party to be bought by people who fills a form, firm a check and goes away.

No matter how much they promotion their list of breeders and their "code of ethics". Dog breeding doesn't work like car retailing.

Without a way to know the breeders you can't have any insight in the pup parents temperament or health, you can't see the pedigree with all the information it contains to be evaluated by someone who knows how to read it. If you are going to buy a pup based on a few lines description and a cute picture of a pup with a necklace on it... it is cheaper to go to petfinder.


----------

